# Hating on Later Pokemon Generations



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

What is up with all yall hating on the Pokemon gens 2-prez. They just characters to have fun with, not all are gonna please ya, but they got some good ones. Each gen is good and bad in it's own unique way, m-kay. I love Cloyster from 1st gen and hate Mr.Mime...I love Chimecho from later gens and hate Mime Jr. from also a later gen.

Later gens they made improvements and gave us something extra in them lata games, so you need to appreciate them game freak folks hard work. They based off animals, objects, and folk tale and they was some hard worked drawings so don't try these new pokemon n*gg*s. here me!


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

In my personal opinion:

Gen 1: obviously very flawed but it had the essence of the saga in it.
Gen 2: probably the most improved sequel ever made for any game, it just felt like a massive improvement in just about every sense, the day/time system was amazing and made you feel really involved and post endgame content was such a nice surprise. I got a Game Boy Color just to play it.
Gen 3: I didn't understand why they took out so many of the great functions of gen 2, but it was still great, I must have played like 150 hours of it when I was 14.
Gen 4: I didn't even made it to the first gym... I just had this feeling that I had played this exact same thing too many times and it just wasn't fun any more.

I think the issue with recent Pokemon games is very simple, while they may be completely fine if looked like stand alones, for people such as myself that have been playing the saga for over a decade there just isn't enough innovation anymore. Just the same formula over and over with relatively minor improvements along the way.

At this point I just prefer to play Pokemon Showdown, the meta of the battles is actually super interesting but I don't have the patience or interest anymore for the mindless grind of the main games.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't know. I'm okay with Pokemon being based off items, food, etc, but one of the latest is just a smaller Raichu with Wooper parts stuck on so they can say it's not _actually_ the same Pokemon - look, antennae! And we removed a couple of the dark brown parts!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know. Gamers are just incredibly whiny individuals. The first generation had some ugly and weird Pokemon too, so it's nothing new. People care too much about the design of the Pokemon rather than the actual game itself. They're supposed to be monsters, they aren't all going to look like they belong in nature. And besides, with there being over 700 Pokemon now, you'd have to expect their ideas to start running dry just a bit. That's why they only made 69 for X and Y.

That being said, I do wish they'd try some new things with the next games. I love Pokemon, but it couldn't hurt to try a new storyline or new gameplay styles. People would cry afoul like they always do, but I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

licorice said:


> I don't know. I'm okay with Pokemon being based off items, food, etc, but one of the latest is just a smaller Raichu with Wooper parts stuck on so they can say it's not _actually_ the same Pokemon - look, antennae! And we removed a couple of the dark brown parts!


That's nothing new. Every generation has some Pikachu rip off in one form or another.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

licorice said:


> I don't know. I'm okay with Pokemon being based off items, food, etc, but one of the latest is just a smaller Raichu with Wooper parts stuck on so they can say it's not _actually_ the same Pokemon - look, antennae! And we removed a couple of the dark brown parts!


That is ridiculous! :no


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anybody else notice how whenever people complain about the new generations, they point out one or two examples of supposedly bad Pokemon and ignore the rest? I noticed this a lot with Black and White and the Grabador/Vanilluxe hate. I never hear any complaints aside from those two evolution lines for whatever reason.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> That's nothing new. Every generation has some Pikachu rip off in one form or another.


Plusle and Minun and least had a kind of theme going on. Pachirisu is the same general idea with a new color palette and a squirrel design instead of a mouse.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

licorice said:


> Plusle and Minun and least had a kind of theme going on. Pachirisu is the same general idea with a new color palette and a squirrel design instead of a mouse.


That's true. I'm not saying I didn't notice it. I just meant that it's a running theme for them to make Pikachu/Raichu knockoffs.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

The current gen is the only set of Pokemon I ever hated. Other than the grass starter and maybe 2-3 other Pokemon, I think they're all just terrible. Black and White had a lot of my favorites though. I felt like a little kid catching all of those awesome Pokemon.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I've heard quite a lot of people saying that the 5th and/or 6th gen Pokemon look stupid, which I find ironic when we had Pokemon that were basically just piles of purple sludge and moles with no bodies in the very first generation of Pokemon.

A lot of these people are probably just looking at the later generations with their nostalgia googles on. They remember the "good ol' days" of Pokemon and they're biased towards the newer games/monsters.

I've been a fan of Pokemon since the late 1st generation when I was four years old. I still like Pokemon, though I haven't been a big fan since the 5th gen games. Not because I hated the Pokemon, in fact, Pokemon Black 2 was probably my favourite Pokemon game this/last gen, I think I've just grown bored of Pokemon in recent years.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

I think pokemon is getting a little dry to, I mean there are a few new things they can try (pokemon designs, types, a new way to battle with pokemon, new storylines maybe something more edgy, etc.)

Do the Japanese feel differently about Pokemon then Americans do? Maybe they keep it the way they do to market it towards the Japan, and then give it to us and we have our own opinions about it.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I think Gen 2 through Gen 4's new Pokemon were relatively lackluster as a whole. But I think Gen 5 and Gen 6 have introduced some of the best since Gen 1 as a whole. Yeah you have the strange Vanilleux and Klefki. But big deal; Gen 1 had Jynx. 

I think if Gen 2 through Gen 4's new Pokemon were in a game by itself apart from Gen 1, it'd be rather dull. But I do think that Gen 5 and Gen 6 Pokemon could hold their own in a game just like Gen 1's could. 

Savvy?


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

I personally enjoy all of the Pokemon games for what they have to offer. Each one has its negatives and positives. I personally think...

*Gen 1:* By far the darkest pokemon game thus far. I was a bit frightened playing it as a child, honestly. Lavender Town, especially the music, gave me chills. The game also constantly mentions Team Rocket kills (yes, _kills) _Pokemon. There were a lot of advanced vocabulary as well -- the words "heinous" and "vexing" immediately come to mind. Not the most appropriate game for five year old, haha. I also really liked Gary/Blue/Green as the rival. He was always such a snot. I enjoyed beating him immensely because of his arrogant personality. Now all the newer rivals want to be your friend. No thanks.

*Gen 2:* My second favorite because: the rival was a jerk, your lead pokemon followed you around (which is adorable), you could obtain any pokemon from all previous generations, and you could win sixteen badges instead of eight. You could also dress up as Team Rocket, a dream of mine that had then come true. If only you could have joined them and climbed up the ranks to overthrow Giovanni, because every teenager dreams of owning a badass organization that plans on ruling the world.

*Gen 3:* My all time favorite. I loved the Magma and Aqua plotline, the secret bases (I miss the secret bases immensely) and the Battle Castle. I truly wish Game Freak would create a remake for this.

*Gen 4:* All right, I suppose. Team Galastic was a joke (but not as much of a joke as Team Flare. Ugh). I liked the new pokemon and the hidden events (like Darkrai and Shaymin), as well as the gym leaders. I also liked the Battle Tower and how you could team up with characters you helped, like Riley. The contests were addicting as well.

*Gen 5:* N was a hypocrite. Period. The camera angles were lame, the map was lame (I mean, look at the symmetry of it. Where is the creativity?) and the new pokemon were lame. Very disappointing game. The only elements I did like were the unique gyms and N's Castle. Oh, and the Pokemon Theater they added in Pokemon Black 2. That was cool.

*Gen 6:* Gorgeous landscape and graphics, intelligent AIs at the Battle Institute and Battle Maison, freedom to create your own personal character (wish there were more options though) and makes both breeding and competitive battling immensely easier. However, the plot was complete rubbish, Team Flare was as ridiculous as Team Plasma (just more "stylish") and the legendaries were a complete joke. I caught Xernxes with an ultra ball at the beginning of the battle and Mewtwo with a quick ball. _A quick ball. _I remember throwing at least fifty ultra balls at a 1% paralyzed Articuno in Pokemon Emerald. Not to mention the Elite Four was weak (sweeped them all with an Azumarill). What has happened to pokemon nowadays? _Sigh. _

And yes, I know. I am a pokemon nerd. I will stop ranting now.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

^ You got Gen 2, 3 and 4 mixed up. But I mostly agree. Loved X and Y in terms of Pokemon designs loved Black and White


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

The first 150 is all that mattered. Red and Blue for life!!


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> ^ You got Gen 2, 3 and 4 mixed up. But I mostly agree. Loved X and Y in terms of Pokemon designs loved Black and White


You are absolutely right. Oops. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> I think Gen 2 through Gen 4's new Pokemon were relatively lackluster as a whole. But I think Gen 5 and Gen 6 have introduced some of the best since Gen 1 as a whole. Yeah you have the strange Vanilleux and Klefki. But big deal; *Gen 1 had Jynx. *
> 
> I think if Gen 2 through Gen 4's new Pokemon were in a game by itself apart from Gen 1, it'd be rather dull. But I do think that Gen 5 and Gen 6 Pokemon could hold their own in a game just like Gen 1's could.
> 
> Savvy?


What is wrong with Jynx?

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...F33A53D8074A07E5DA0C802805341&selectedIndex=6

Not only would her stats increase, but everyone looks better with a mega evolution. Well, everyone except...

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...9D9A32C74DA1AC073A82280DC206E&selectedIndex=4

...I mean, what is he even supposed to resemble?


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

omg...a wild bing user appears.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Consider said:


> omg...a wild bing user appears.


How embarassing... 

*the wild bing user fled the battle*


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

KaitlynRose said:


> What is wrong with Jynx?


There was some controversy years ago about Jynx supposedly being a racist design. It kind of looks like black face, doesn't it? I never noticed it until people started pointing it out. I don't think it was intentional, but people are really sensitive when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

The original pokemon are classics at this point. Everybody knows them, even the new pokemon know what they are all about.

But you can tell they are running out of ideas.









This pokemon is an icecream...








This is a lamp. It evolves into a chandelier.








What the ****...








The retard patrol. A ****ing lawnmower, _man_! Really?!...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

joked35 said:


> The original pokemon are classics at this point. Everybody knows them, even the new pokemon know what they are all about.
> 
> But you can tell they are running out of ideas.
> 
> ...












This Pokemon is a magnet that evolves into 3 magnets.










This Pokemon is a mole with no arms that evolves into 3 moles with no arms.










This pokemon is a pokeball that evolves into a bigger pokeball with inverted colours.










This pokemon is a pile of sludge that evolves into a bigger pile of sludge.

What's your point?


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> There was some controversy years ago about Jynx supposedly being a racist design. It kind of looks like black face, doesn't it? I never noticed it until people started pointing it out. I don't think it was intentional, but people are really sensitive when it comes to that stuff.


I know what you mean, and the pokemon anime series continued to rub salt in the wound. If you watch the pokemon christmas special (I am uncertain of the exact episode), Santa's "helpers" happen to all be Jynx. To make matters worse, Team Rocket is trying to take them because one of the Jynx apparently stole Jessie's favorite doll when she was a little girl (can that not get anymore racist?). Surprisingly, I do not think the episode was ever banned. I could be wrong about that though, I just know it was released in English Dub so I am assuming it wasn't.

Still, I hope Jynx (and Milotic and Altaria. Just throwing that out there) gets a mega evolution. She was the only one on the predicted mega evolution list that did not get one. If Game Freak is not releasing a mega Jynx due to controvercy, I will be very disappointed.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

KaitlynRose said:


> I know what you mean, and the pokemon anime series continued to rub salt in the wound. If you watch the pokemon christmas special (I am uncertain of the exact episode), Santa's "helpers" happen to all be Jynx. To make matters worse, Team Rocket is trying to take them because one of the Jynx apparently stole Jessie's favorite doll when she was a little girl (can that not get anymore racist?). Surprisingly, I do not think the episode was ever banned. I could be wrong about that though, I just know it was released in English Dub so I am assuming it wasn't.
> 
> Still, I hope Jynx (and Milotic and Altaria. Just throwing that out there) gets a mega evolution. She was the only one on the predicted mega evolution list that did not get one. If Game Freak is not releasing a mega Jynx due to controvery, I will be very disappointed.


I actually just watched that episode a couple of months ago. I didn't think about Jynx stealing the doll, but I didn't think about it because I knew why she took it, and I didn't think about the implications of them being Santa's helpers either. But that's what I'm talking about. It's easy to point out examples of potential racism that aren't actually there. I just don't feel that's what their intention was. There's actually a video on youtube discussing the inspiration for Jynx. I think it comes from a Japanese folk tale of some sort.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's my opinion:

Generation 1: The first games in the series, so they are bound to only be considered classics, rather than great games to go out and buy today. Lots of people started at this generation, and fond memories with it,so they would probably like it the best. I have personally not played these games, and I don't plan to. I have zero nostalgia for this generation of games. The games are literally as old as me. 0.0 

Generation 2: I think this was the second generation I ever played. I loved these games. Great pokemon, great music, two regions, they fixed the issues with gen 1 and they are great games. I have nostalgia for these games as I played them when I was about 10 years old.

Generation 3: I haven't played much of these games, but I don't really think I would. These games don't really have the appeal that gen 2 did for me. The music sucks (in my opinion) the new pokemon... aren't great (in my opinion) and hoenn doesn't really appeal to me. I don't really like the starters either. The starters in the last two generations were cool, but Treeko, Mudkip and Torchic don't really appeal to me.

Generation 4: These were the first games I played in the series, I believe. I played them for hours upon hours when I was younger. These were the games that got me into Pokemon. Looking back however, I don't particularly like this generation for some reason. I think it might have been the slow battles. I also hated the music soundfont. The starters were pretty cool though. I also don't really like Sinnoh.

Generation 5: I played this generation fairly recently (2012) and I quite like it. I like the pokemon (even Vanniluxe), I like the starters, I like the Unova region and how Game Freak made this region seem more modern than the others. I was pretty impressed by Castelia City especially. I also like the music especially the Elite four theme. That was amazing.
Generation 6: I was so excited when Game Freak announced these games last year. 2012 was the year I started to actually follow the series. After playing Gen 5, I knew that the next games would be on the 3DS. I had just gotten a 3DS for Christmas of that year, and a few weeks after Christmas, Pokemon X and Y were announced. I was excited. When I got Y version, I was not disappointed. I'm glad that I picked Froakie for my starter because his evolutions are amazing. The music is easily the best in the series for me. I really liked Kalos and I was really impressed when I entered Luminose City for the first time. Things I didn't like were the story (It's terrible) and the lack of post game content. I loved the 3D models for all of the Pokemon. I was pretty sick of the ugly 2D sprites of the previous games, so this was a pretty big step up. I also don't mind the new pokemon, I don't think they are the best, and mega evolutions are a little underwhelming, but they are still pretty good. I also think the game could have used a little more polish for some of the character models and stuff. Especially the way they are very static expect for their blinking eyes. 

If you read all that, Good on you! lol

Apologies for any grammar mistakes, I can't really be bothered proof reading.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Early gen status negates lack of creative design. They're nostalgic. You can't hate on old Splodey or Flying Ball of Smog.

There have been a few stupid ones in the past couple of generations, but I really like what they did in X/Y. A lot better than stupid Jynx and Mr. Mime. DIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Jnyx is quite awful indeed. So is Mr. Mime.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't hate them. I just lost love for it.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

To be fair, there are some XY Pokemon that are cute.










But XY appears to be the generation of gratuitous rehashing and recycling, which is much worse than an ice cream Pokemon or a magnet. I could get behind the idea of mega evolutions if there was a coherent theme in design, such as a temporary, supercharged version of themselves. A few of them are good, but there's only around a dozen and...

Kangaskahn's baby comes out of its pouch.










Venusaur has stripes, another small leaf layer, and a couple small vines.










Absol is some kind of emo fan character made by a preteen girl.










Etc.

If they'd gone with mega evolutions like this as a rule...


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

I only know the first generation of Pokemon.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

MadTroll153 said:


> Jnyx is quite awful indeed. *So is Mr. Mime.*





minimized said:


> Early gen status negates lack of creative design. They're nostalgic. You can't hate on old Splodey or Flying Ball of Smog.
> 
> There have been a few stupid ones in the past couple of generations, but I really like what they did in X/Y. A lot better than stupid Jynx and *Mr. Mime. DIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEE*


So much hate for Mr. Mime.

Is it because people have a fear of clowns or something?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

KaitlynRose said:


> What is wrong with Jynx?
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...F33A53D8074A07E5DA0C802805341&selectedIndex=6
> 
> Not only would her stats increase, but everyone looks better with a mega evolution. Well, everyone except...


I thought Mega Jynx was confirmed fake?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

KaitlynRose said:


> Is it because people have a fear of clowns or something?


Could be because he, like Jynx, are very human-like and that just don't work quite as well when Pokemon are supposed to be anything but. But then again, the Machamp line doesn't get any hate so no idea.

If it's because Mr. Mime's not the greatest Pokemon, that can't quite be it either because in the TCG Jungle Mr. Mime was a beast.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

My favourite will always be gen 1. I also like gen 2, but not near as much. The rest don't even come close. Reason being, I grew up with the first one's and know pretty much everything about them. There are too many new one's and it's hard for me to enjoy the games when I don't know the Pokemon. There are also a lot of newer Pokemon which I look at and come to the conclusion that they're running out of ideas. Not surprising.

Saying that, I played X and enjoyed the game. I still think that the franchise is getting a little bit dry. The game is always the same, really. Still sells like crazy, though.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Gen I, although far from my favourite, will always have a special place in my heart. Some of my all-time favorites (Gengar, Magmar, Electabuzz, Snorlax) are from there. A small pet peeve I have is when people bash newer Generations and refer to Gen I Pokemon as "the original 150 Pokemon." No, Mewtwo is #150 in the National Dex, *Mew is #151.* Therefore they should be collectively referred as "the original 151." But whatever. :lol



CrimsonTrigger said:


> Does anybody else notice how whenever people complain about the new generations, they point out one or two examples of supposedly bad Pokemon and ignore the rest? I noticed this a lot with Black and White and the *Grabador/Vanilluxe* hate. I never hear any complaints aside from those two evolution lines for whatever reason.


Yeah, it's pretty funny actually. It seems like it's always those two that get brought up when I read someone complaining about Pokemon based on inanimate objects.








I followed Gen IV coverage religiously and from first day Drifblim was revealed to the present, I don't think I ever heard anyone say, "A blimp Pokemon are u srs they're running out of ideas." Weird, if icecream and trash Pokemon get bashed you'd think a blimp would too. (Personally, I love Drifblim but that's besides the point.)


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I hate it when people say that a Pokemon 'doesn't look like a Pokemon.'

Guys, a Pokemon doesn't have to look like an animal. I am perfectly fine with an ice cream Pokemon or a chandelier Pokemon.

Chanderlure is really cool.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah I'm such a hater. Like gtfo with these lame "telephone pole" crap looking pokemon. Back in my day we had charizard. F'in charizard.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm waiting for Pokemon - Desk version. Featuring pokemon such as:
Clicksy -> Clickit
Compule -> Computree - Computor
Volwhisper -> Voluspeak -> Volushout
Clipaper -> Clibulldog


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I simply.. I.. just cannot accept all these new gen pokemon. Half of them look like something from a gundam series with bug eyes, and the other half.. well.. it seems like the creators give even less of a **** than when they made magnemite. Pretty much just house hold items that float with eyes - u wot m8?

If that means I'm not down with the kids then **** the kids and their chitty ipademons and postingirrelevent****onfacebookachu's.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Generation 1 will always have Blastoise. It couldn't get any better after that. Absolute beast of a Pokemon.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

The Japanese name for Pokemon is Pocket Monsters. We all know that monsters can range from incredibly cute to disgustingly ugly. That's why Pokemon like Garbador don't bother me. It's not out of the realm of possibility in Pokemon that a creature evolved out of waste and became a Pokemon with the capabilities to breed. A lot of the Pokedex data explains where some of the less organic Pokemon came from. 

I also fail to see how Pokemon like Porygon can be acceptable by some people's standards when it's technically a Pokemon that doesn't even exist in the real world. There's nothing organic about Porygon. In fact, Porygon is the worst Pokemon ever created because it gave kids seizures in Japan, therefore making Gen 1 the most evil, despicable generation of them all. 

I hope people know that I'm joking.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> The Japanese name for Pokemon is Pocket Monsters. We all know that monsters can range from incredibly cute to disgustingly ugly. That's why Pokemon like Garbador don't bother me. It's not out of the realm of possibility in Pokemon that a creature evolved out of waste and became a Pokemon with the capabilities to breed. A lot of the Pokedex data explains where some of the less organic Pokemon came from.
> 
> I also fail to see how Pokemon like Porygon can be acceptable by some people's standards when it's technically a Pokemon that doesn't even exist in the real world. There's nothing organic about Porygon. In fact, Porygon is the worst Pokemon ever created because it gave kids seizures in Japan, therefore making Gen 1 the most evil, despicable generation of them all.
> 
> I hope people know that I'm joking.


Cease and desist with your blasphemy sir!!


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

Elad said:


> I simply.. I.. just cannot accept all these new gen pokemon. Half of them look like something from a gundam series with bug eyes, and the other half.. well.. it seems like the creators give even less of a **** than when they made magnemite. Pretty much just house hold items that float with eyes - u wot m8?
> 
> If that means I'm not down with the kids then **** the kids and their chitty ipademons and postingirrelevent****onfacebookachu's.


This one is kind of hilarious. It's a muscular wrestling bird.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

licorice said:


> This one is kind of hilarious. It's a muscular wrestling bird.


----------

